# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Animal Farm by George Orwell

## ihavebrownhaira

I read George Orwell's Animal farm yesterday and I believe its a fantastic novel. He got in trouble for writing that novel because there is a hidden meaning behind it which is obvious, but you really have to do some research about the novel to really understand that hidden meaning. It discusses socialism and all that jazz. My grandmother just passed out on the bed and I've never heard a sound like that. Shes okay though. I love Orwell's writing style. I believe he is a brilliant man and a brilliant writer. Not all brilliant men are brilliant writers. You need style and talent and in Orwell's case guts. I know Wikipedia has a lot of information about the novel and it talks about all the different characters and who they are in real life. I'm not a history buff and I'm not very interested in that though I should be. I could pretend I was, but then I would be fake and a fake is on the same level as a rat. 

It is similar to 1984 in a few ways. Its controversial and honest. I enjoyed it very much and I hope you will too. If not there are very many novels out there so don't get your hopes up. Sometimes you have to dig through a lot of trash to find the gems, but once you find them, they stick with you.

----------


## EddieZ

i just finished reading 1984. i think 1984 is a very bleak but timeless political satire and a chilling portrayal of a totalitarian society. This society faces all the harsh realities of post war rationing. i believe that the description of the housing and Ministries echoed Eastern Europe prior to the collapse of the Berlin Wall. i was surprised how relevant it is as a commentary on current society rather than just a dystopian vision of the future. This made the book even more compelling. i really enjoyed it, and think Orwell is really amazing!!! ^_^

----------


## AmericanEagle

I read this novel in English class and really liked it.

----------


## Helga

I love Animal Farm. how disgusting the people is and the laws the animals set. the only thing I didn't like was that pigs were made to be the 'bad' ones. but I do think I understand why, the only animals on a farm that have no purpose except to be eaten by the humans. they are my favourite animals, so cute. I really enjoy Orwell's books.

----------


## Remarkable

Why did he have guts? Orwell lived in a free society, he spoke of another reality which did not affect his life personally. Of course he is a great man for thinking of it, for putting it down on paper and for inspiring people but he was not taking a risk, he was just seizing an opportunity.

----------


## Paulclem

Orwell had to write this allegory because he was unable to get a work critical of the Soviet Union after WW2. The Russians had played a huge part in the defeat of the Nazis, and were courted by the West for their part. Orwell recognised the nature of the Soviet Union under Stalin, and as a Socialist was concerned about the damage to Socialist values being wreaked. The damage was done - you still read comparisons to Stalin in right wing newspapers about parties on the left. It wasn't quite as free as you make out.

----------


## mal4mac

Worth reading, but nowhere near as good as 1984. The "talking animal" theme gets a bit old, and it's a very limited stage (the farm is hardly Airstrip 1!) I've read all his other novels. Be warned, they aren't very good!

----------


## blazeofglory

I like the style of George Orwell and I have read two of books-Animal Farm and !984.

Both are written to satire politics and particularly totalitarianism. Animal Farm has a double meaning. Children can enjoy the story and so do the intellectual with its hidden meaning.

Of course he is a timeless writer and will shine for ever as a great literary figure in world literature.

----------


## Virgil

Rather simple if you ask me. 1984 by far the greater work.

----------


## Paulclem

Some of his essays are rather good. I read this with my creative writing class a while ago, and they didn't realise he had written it in the last 50 years. They did recognise and agree with a number of his assertions.

http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/...nglish/e_polit

----------


## gbrekken

Read both ANIMAL FARM and 1984. Must say that after the first, the second one didn't really need to be written, though it is a more fleshed out extension of the first

----------


## Paulclem

> Read both ANIMAL FARM and 1984. Must say that after the first, the second one didn't really need to be written, though it is a more fleshed out extension of the first


I think both had important things to say. Animal Farm as a critiqe of the so-called Socialist Russian State, whilst 1984 has some tremendous ideas to explore. Just the term Big Brother has been a useful addition to the language.

----------


## blazeofglory

> I think both had important things to say. Animal Farm as a critiqe of the so-called Socialist Russian State, whilst 1984 has some tremendous ideas to explore. Just the term Big Brother has been a useful addition to the language.


I prefer Animal Farm since it is so simple and yet pregnant with great meaning.

----------


## Paulclem

> I prefer Animal Farm since it is so simple and yet pregnant with great meaning.


It's a great book but simpler in that Orwell is using it as an allegory for the Russian State. 1984 I feel is superior becaue of the new ideas he explores.

----------


## WICKES

> . You need style and talent and in Orwell's case guts.


Orwell certainly had guts. It is difficult not to revere the man. He truly lived what he preached: living like a tramp, toiling in northern mines, taking a bullet in the throat during the Spanish Civil War, even remaining in Britain when invasion seemed likely in 1940, though he must have been aware his name was high on the Nazi's execution list. He turned his back both on his privileged upbringing (Eton etc) *and* on fellow left wing writers who made excuses for Stalin. A true 20th century hero- unlike that boasting liar and poseur Hemingway.

----------


## Brad Coelho

I found 1984 & Animal Farm to be equally poignant political allegories, with entirely different delivery devices. 1984 was gut wrenching & impaling w/ dark, dystopian clouds, while Animal Farm is deceptively friendly & approachable on the surface, yet equally austere at the core. While each construct was objectively effective, I'm certain there's a split in reader's sujbectivities. This is likely why he made both novels, as it appears his message getting across was the most important part of his work- and he utilized any artistic device he had at his disposal to reach the broadest audience.

----------


## Paulclem

I think he wrote Animal Farm - A Fairy Story - in that form beause he couldn't get any anti-soviet work published. WW2 had just ended and the British Establishment did not want to encourage criticism of a regime which had just lost 20 million citizens defeating the Nazis, and who went on to fight the Japanese in Manchuria. Orwell, on the other hand, saw Stalin's regime as damaging to socialism, and he wanted to make his views clear.

----------


## Brad Coelho

Makes sense- I looked at things simply as his way of casting a broader net (which enhanced his artistic reputation as well as expanded the reach of his message) & I'm certain those extenuating environmental factors w/ the USSR caused him to take a more conservative approach initially.

----------


## Paulclem

> Makes sense- I looked at things simply as his way of casting a broader net (which enhanced his artistic reputation as well as expanded the reach of his message) & I'm certain those extenuating environmental factors w/ the USSR caused him to take a more conservative approach initially.


Yes I think it did. Fascinating writer as his biography is as interesting as his work.

----------


## pjjrfan1

He sure picked the right animals for the right roles.

----------


## Zoey141

"I think he wrote Animal Farm - A Fairy Story - in that form beause he couldn't get any anti-soviet work published. WW2 had just ended and the British Establishment did not want to encourage criticism of a regime which had just lost 20 million citizens defeating the Nazis, and who went on to fight the Japanese in Manchuria. Orwell, on the other hand, saw Stalin's regime as damaging to socialism, and he wanted to make his views clear." - *Paulcelm* (forgot to reply with quote)

Adds clarity thanks for this

----------


## Zoey141

"I found 1984 & Animal Farm to be equally poignant political allegories, with entirely different delivery devices. 1984 was gut wrenching & impaling w/ dark, dystopian clouds, while Animal Farm is deceptively friendly & approachable on the surface, yet equally austere at the core. While each construct was objectively effective, I'm certain there's a split in reader's sujbectivities. This is likely why he made both novels, as it appears his message getting across was the most important part of his work- and he utilized any artistic device he had at his disposal to reach the broadest audience." - *Brad Coelho* (forgot to reply with quote again)

Totally agree. The reason why both the works have managed to remain timeless classics and more relevant with each passing day.

----------


## Zoey141

> i just finished reading 1984. i think 1984 is a very bleak but timeless political satire and a chilling portrayal of a totalitarian society. This society faces all the harsh realities of post war rationing. i believe that the description of the housing and Ministries echoed Eastern Europe prior to the collapse of the Berlin Wall. i was surprised how relevant it is as a commentary on current society rather than just a dystopian vision of the future. This made the book even more compelling. i really enjoyed it, and think Orwell is really amazing!!! ^_^


All men are more equal but some men are more equal, or the classic sheep/herd mentalities are reflective of any dogmatic narrative including religion and many other social constructs. It is an important reminder as to why every thought requires scientific introspection by each.

----------

